# Midwest Field Trail Club



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

The Qual results 1 Dog did the land set up and ran a water blind and won it #1 Riparian Wirlwind ...Scott Harp .....the Open was a long retried to right a middle retired and flyer was the go bird


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Leitner Farms said:


> The Qual results 1 Dog did the land set up and ran a water blind and won it #1 Riparian Wirlwind ...Scott Harp


An Eba son!

10 entered, 8 started, 2 scratched.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Congrats To Scott & the Garlands!!!!!! Any open callbacks???????


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

L Magee said:


> Any open callbacks???????


To the water blind -- 3,9,12,14,15,18,23,27,28,29,31,32,36,41,46,48,50,51


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

A two series Qual? Am I reading this post correctly?


----------



## S Thurby (Aug 23, 2006)

Mark,

There were three series. Land - Land Blind - Water. Only one dog called back to the third series - it was a one water blind. Only first place was given out. Way to go Scott!


DERBY:

#12 was a scratch. Every dog called back to the second series. 4 control breaks and 3 pinned the marks.


I will update after the second.

Shannon


----------



## S Thurby (Aug 23, 2006)

Open to the 4th (water):

3,12,14,15,18,23,27,28,31,32,41,50,51


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

S Thurby said:


> Mark,
> 
> There were three series. Land - Land Blind - Water. Only one dog called back to the third series - *it was a one mark water*. Only first place was given out.
> 
> Shannon


Does that mean a single was thrown as a water test in a qual?

kg


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

K G said:


> Does that mean a single was thrown as a water test in a qual?
> 
> kg


Single mark for the single dog called back maybe?

Tom


----------



## S Thurby (Aug 23, 2006)

Single water blind for the only dog called back.


----------



## S Thurby (Aug 23, 2006)

Derby Results:

1- #3 - BONES!!!! Handler Tim Thurby
2- #1 - Ammo
3- #4
4- #5
Jams- #6, #7, #9, #11
RJ - #10 - Jewel - Handler Scott Harp


I couldn't be any prouder of my baby boy Bones and my husband, Tim! Thanks Scott and Joe for all of your hard work!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Bill,Miki and Ammon on the Derby second.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Tim!

Aaron*


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Congrats Tim and Bones!!!!! Good news... Any open results??? Scott Harp won with Morgan.. Other placements??


----------



## S Thurby (Aug 23, 2006)

Lou,

Morgan was the only dog not to handle in the 4th. Full results tonight at Judge's dinner. I will post as soon as they call me.

Thanks Lou!

Shannon


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

OPEN Results

1. Morgan - Cross (Harp)
2. Boo - Johnston
3. Duke - Magee (Harp)
4. Rebel - Worthington (Harp)
RJ. Diva - Thompston


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Tim, good going with Bones!!*

*Bill, good with Ammo. I think that's 50!*


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

We have had a lot of rain and the dirt roads are not in the best of condition so I was not going to drive them if I didn't have to. Therefore I did not get back to see the fourth series of the Open, but I heard from multiple sources it was WICKED! Triple with one mark at 350+ yards all swimming, another at 400+ yards that was land-water-land-water.

Morgan was the only dog to do it clean, the other placements handled. Seven picked up. Brutal.

I watched the Derby and met Tim for the first time, and we spent several hours jawing about RTF. Your ears burning?! :wink:


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Tim


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Guys!!!! 

I want to say thanks to Joe & Scott Harp, Vicki & Dave and Dex Doolittle. Pretty cool to just finish your first Derby with your first FT dog, but to WIN is amazing. Ought to just hang up my whistle and lead with a perfect record. LOL Nah, nevermind.

It was great to meet all of the competitors and see some good dogs and good grounds. Hope this blue ribbon makes up for me being gone on Mother's Day weekend.

Now Kevin, we didn't talk just about RTF!!!

See ya'll in a couple weeks & Happy Mother's Day to all,
Tim & Bones


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Way to go Scott! When one of your owners wins the Derby - you are the ONLY dog to finish the Q and you have 1st-3rd and 4th in the Open--it's a good weekend. That is 2 weeks in a row you have won the Open!! Take some time off and send Daddy to the next one!!

Gwen and Milton


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations Scott. What a week-end.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Congratulations to Scott Harp and His Clients! Scott and his Clients took the Blue in every Stake. Congrats to All. 
Here's a picture of Tim Thurby and Crusin' Hallowed Grounds "Bone".
Tim and Bones with their Blue - Way to go Tim and Bones!


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Anybody know how the Am. is going?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

AMATEUR Results --

1. Sailor - Mackey (Qualifies for NatAm)
2. Mercy - Stracka
3. Dusty - Hines
4. Kate - Baumer
RJ. Hurry - Stracka

JAMS - 1, 15, 19, 21, 23, 24, 32, 36


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Dear Gawd, Micki can I schedule a reshoot!!!

Congrats to these owners:

Open:
Greg Cross & Morgan - 1st
Lou Magee & Duke - 3rd
Vicki Worthington & Rebel - 4th 

Amateur:
Joanne Mackey & Sailor - 1st(hope you saved that pizza crust for him)
Harold & Sharon Giermen - several Jams
Susan Bledsoe & Honor - Jam

Cliff & Jeanne Garland & Willy - Q 1st

And to all the Derby competitors. 

Results are up on Retriever Entry. 

Tim


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats to Tim on his first Derby and his first win!

Congrats to Joanne and Sailor--what a team!


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Story and photos online now at FindRetrievers.com


----------

